# What is option 524?



## DN325CI (Oct 5, 2002)

Guys, what is option 524? It appears on my order for 2004 325Ci and I believe it is associate with 522, which is the adaptive xenons. Any ideas?

Thanks,
Don


----------



## Wah (Feb 9, 2003)

522 is the xenons, 524 is the adaptive "option"...


----------



## DN325CI (Oct 5, 2002)

Thanks!


----------

